# gaff use



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

A certain store has a 12" x tools floating gaffs marked down at $10... I am thinking about jumping on the offer but how practical is using a gaff here on inshore species? I am thinkin' it'd be practical for blues and flounder that are obviously above the limit... then again with regs that's a hard call.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I've really only seen gaffing offshore, or for BIG inshore species. If you're speaking of gaffing off a yak, IMO a net would be better, tangles and all. (BTW, I've had the Red run rough-shot around my anchor line, it's a b*tch!


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Gaffs are for SISSYS..:beer:, grab his a** and snatch him in the boat....If your scared..say your scared


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Don't mind him, he's been on the boat too long...j/k Tug. Also, I'm thinkin' you'd need a sizable target to sink that gaff into, and Flounder, Pups and Specks aint that big. Net 'em if you think you're gonna loose 'em. Otherwise just horse 'em in the boat!! :fishing:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

From yak your largest possible catch would prolly be a striper and it is illegal to gaff them. I would say stick to using a net.

I'll check but I think I saw somewhere that you cannot gaff reds to. I'll look.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

You should only gaff fish you intent to keep. That being said if you plan on Catch and Release leave the gaff at home.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

yep, i made a lil gaff for myself for flounder. so much easier then a net. mine has prlly a 12" handle with a monster j hook mustad for marlin fishing on it, and it works great on flounder that are obviously large, and that im gonna keep. poke em right through their face and bring em in. much better then a net for me. has nothing to do with me being scared to net or grab them. 

i do it when i sheepshead fish outa my kayak too. i hate netting them spiny bastiges. stick em in the head, and u got em under control.


only time im going to keep a net in my yak is this fall/winter for big trout that i plan on releasing but wanting to get a quick picture with.

works for me. and at 10$ i wish i could get one of them fo 10$!!!


Jesse


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I figured I wouldn't have a use for it, I just needed an excuse to buy something because it was "on sale"


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Rockstar said:


> I figured I wouldn't have a use for it, I just needed an excuse to buy something because it was "on sale"






Jesse


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I say buy a good quality, BIG net and net them. Most folks use gaffs for fish that are big and brought to the boat/yak green and still kicking so they can grab them before they can get a chance to spit the hook. The problem with that in the Yak is that you now have a green fish in your lap with a gaff in his A$$. This senario just doesn't sound good to me but maybe that's just me.


----------

